# ,Charcoal Capsules,Vitimins,Iodine



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I usually have charcoal capsules around for radiation and upset stomach.Whenever they xray 'mammagram,lungs,etc. ' me I take a large does but have'nt used the iodine for that .
I stopped the mamagrams about 15 yr.s ago though,something that painful can't be good for you,like putting your breast into a vice ,radiating them, then crushing them,imagine if men had to have their testicles checked for prostrae cancer like that,it would be the end of those test !

Anyone here use charcoal capsules ?


----------



## jumper13 (Aug 13, 2011)

*charcoal capsules*

Meerkat,

Charcoal is useless for treating or preventing radiation poisoning. It is of limited use in purging toxins from the GI system such as an overdose on oral drugs. For your upset stomach, try ginger or peppermint tea instead.

I think you are confusing Iodine with Potassium Iodide tablets--they are completely different substances.

Potassium Iodide (NOT iodine) helps protect the thyroid gland from radiation. However, it does not protect any other part of the body, so it will do nothing to protect you from radiation from mammograms or xrays. Potassium Iodide tablets should only be kept for use during a major nuclear emergency, such as what just happened in Japan.

Plain old iodine (dark amber-colored liquid, also available in tablet form for water purification) is TOXIC and has no proven benefit when taken internally, although it does have numerous other uses (disinfecting water for drinking, wound care, etc). I highly recommend NOT taking iodine internally.

With the very low level of radiation present in mammograms, the benefit far outweighs the risk of having the procedure. Depending on your age, mammograms can save your life, since over 12% of women in America will contract some form of breast cancer during their life, and the chances of contracting breast cancer increases with age. Mammograms are not perfect and do occasionally give false-positives and false-negatives. However, they're still the best option out there for early detection or breast cancer, and early detection saves lives. Get the facts, then make your own informed decision regarding your health care.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

This is only my opinions on what I 've read.
I read the iodine info on a site a few years ago.It suggested rubbign the iodien on your stomach not drinking it'I should have made that part clear'.
Also in my medical books they did use charcoal to treat radition poisoning.I'm sure all thius has improved along with medical advances.
Tinctured Iodine is only if nothign else is available. Some of us can't get the potassium tablets.
Far as mammagrams go,breast cancer mortality rates has not decreased because of early detection,imo ,yet breast cancer has risen since these test came out.it could be because less women breast fed or some other reason,but the facts are not all out.
Thanks for your opinion.You may be right or both of us may be correct to a certain point.

:wave:


----------



## Papaya (Feb 5, 2011)

I take iodine/kelp tablets to keep my thyroid health, most days. I guess with many now avoiding salt, and salt being fortified with iodine, goiters are making a come back. Recall this article from Dr. Davis about his experience:

"Goiter, goiter everywhere"
Goiter, goiter everywhere | The Heart Scan Blog

excerpt:



> In my office, now that I'm looking for them much more systematically and carefully, I am finding about 2 people with goiters every day. They are not the obvious grotesque goiters of the early 20th century (when quack therapies like the last post, the Golden Medical Discovery, were popular). The goiters I am detecting are small and spongy. Yesterday alone I found 5 people with goiters, one of them visible to the eye and very distressing to the patient.
> 
> It seems to me that iodine deficiency is more prevalent than I ever thought. It is also something that is so simple to remedy, though not by increasing salt intake. Kelp tablets-cheap, available-have been working quite well in the office population. My sense is that the Recommended Daily Allowance of 150 mcg per day for adults is low and that many benefit from greater quantities, e.g., 500 mcg. What is is the ideal dose? To my knowledge, nobody has yet generated that data.


I do not charcoal.


----------



## jumper13 (Aug 13, 2011)

*iodine*

I do need to clarify that iodine, in prescribed amounts, is appropriate and beneficial treatment for certain thyroid problems related to iodine deficiency. I should also add that eating certain shellfish more than fulfills this requirement. Other than for diagnosed thyroid problems, internal iodine consumption is not beneficial and could cause more health problems.


----------

